# WTD: Decathlon kids road bike



## Jonathan M (16 Aug 2007)

*WTD: Kids road bike*

Long shot, but anyone got a kids road bike that their offspring are growing out of? I know decathlon do one, think it is called Decathlon 7.0, 24" wheels, triple 6 speed set up.

Long shot but has anyone got one out there that they want to pass on? Price negotiabl;e according to condition.


----------

